# EpiAndro Log



## Hammer925 (Nov 11, 2013)

What's up guys welcome to my log of EpiAndro. First off, I'd like to thank HeavyIron and IML team for sending me EpiAndro RX product and allowing me to log it. Bare with me as this is my first log. I will try to update as much as possible.

*Cycle
*2 caps/day for 4 weeks.
Milk thistle throughout cycle.
Running normal supps as well. (Multi, Creatine Mono, Fish Oil, PWO)
After speaking with Heavy, I decided to go with an OTC PCT. Most likely some DAA plus Ultra Male Rx.

*About Me
*24 years old
195 pounds
10-12% bf
Training consistently for 6 years
Ecto-Meso Bodytype
*
Cycle History
*I went through a bottle of Super DMZ (original formula) in 4 weeks.
This past summer did a 10 week Test P run 100mg EOD. 

*Diet
*Mostly clean, but since I have a hectic, busy life sometimes with work and school it isn't perfect. I currently take in about 3000-3300 calories per day. At least 200-250 grams of protein. About the same for carbs, since I'm Italian I do love my pasta.  A typical days diet is below:

Oatmeal + 8oz OJ
Protein Shake + Apple or Banana

Chicken Breast
1 cup of Brown Rice
veggie

1/2-1 cup hashbrowns
6 egg whites + 2 whole eggs

8 Oz flank steak/sirloin/pork/turkey
1 cup pasta
veggies

TRAIN

Protein Shake + Apple/Banana immediately after workout

Chicken Breast
1 cup brown rice
veggie

Pre-bed snack-
1/2 cup almonds
Casein Shake

*Sometimes substitute the chicken,brown rice,& veggie meal for canned tuna, noodles, peas, and onion. 

*Training
*I usually work out 6 days/week. A typical weeks workout plan looks as follows:
Monday - International chest day + Abs
Tuesday - Upper Back + Lats
Wednesday - Shoulders + Abs
Thursday - Arms + Calves
Friday - Light Chest + Light Back
Saturday - Off
Sunday - Legs (mostly Quads, glutes, and hamstrings.

Cardio? Nah bro.



Today is day one and I just took my first dosage. I look forward to logging this product and providing a non-bias review as I am not affiliated with IML in any way, shape, or form. I will report it exactly how it is and not church it up. I plan on reporting back every couple of days to let you guys know what is going on.

IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Epi-Andro Rx


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 11, 2013)

Great start.  I'll be following this.


----------



## Hammer925 (Nov 13, 2013)

What's up guys? Well today is day 3 of my EpiAndro cycle. I do not feel any effects yet. I have noticed I have been a bit more lethargic though. 

Anyways, here is a quick recap of my chest workout on Monday. Weight is in lbs.

*Flat Barbell Press* 
135x15
135x15
185x10
225x8
255x5
275x3

*Incline Barbell Press
*135x15
185x10
225x8
245x5
Drop down to 135 and rep until failure.

*Decline Barbell Press
*135x10
185x10
225x10
Drop down to 135 and rep until failure.

*Standing Cable Flies*
60x20
70x15
80x10
90x10
100x6
Drop down to 50 and rep until failure.

I did a few variations of these standing cable flies. But these here are my main chest workouts. I'm a simple bro, so I like to keep everything as simple as possible. As you can tell, I also love burn out sets lol. I love the pump I get from them.


----------



## Hammer925 (Nov 13, 2013)

One side I forgot to mention in the last post, I have been shitting more than usual. Not sure if it's from the EpiAndro, but it is what it is. 
Furthermore, here is my recap of last night's back workout:

*Lat Pull-Down
*120x15
160x12
180x10
200x8
220x6

*Weighted Wide Grip Pull-Ups
*Body Weight x 15
+25x10
+45x10
+70x6
+90x2 
Burnout with bodyweight

*V-Bar Rows With Barbell in corner 
*135x15
180x10
225x8
270x6

*Seated Row Machine*
2 Plates Each Side x 10
3 Plates Each Side x 8
4 Plates Each Side x 6

A few sets of Muscle-Ups

*Barbell Shrugs
*135x20
225x15
305x10
415x8

*Standing Dumbbell Shrugs
*80x20
90x15
100x10

Plus the shrug machine. 

There were the main lifts that I performed on Tuesday. These numbers, along with my stats for chest, are the normal numbers. No increase or any difference from the EpiAndro yet. I will also post pics sometime within the next few days. Well, I'm off to hit my shoulders, I'll update soon.


----------



## Hammer925 (Nov 14, 2013)

What's up guys. So far I still do not really see anything from the EpiAndro, it's only been 4 full days at 2 pills a day. I will most likely bump my dosage up to the caps/day.(AM,Lunch,PM). I hit shoulders last night, but took tonight off arms because I spent the whole night studying for my exam tomorrow. Wasn't very happy about it, but having big muscles won't get me a degree.

*Shoulder Press Machine Warm up
*100lbs x 20 reps x 4 sets 

*Front Barbell Shoulder Press
*135x15
185x10
195x8
225x5

*Dumbbell Shoulder Press*
70x10
80x8
90x8
100x8

I also did supersets consisting of a shit load of flies plus upright rows.
I like doing palm down flies, thumbs up flies, and standing front raises.
Flew through the dumbbell rack from 50lbs down until 15lbs and did flies until I could not lift my arms anymore. Had a great pump today.

So far the only side I am feeling from the EpiAndro is I've been feeling lethargic lately, as I have stated before.

Here is a picture of the goodies that the IML team sent me. And a link to the EpiAndro.



IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Epi-Andro Rx


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 15, 2013)

Hammer925 said:


> What's up guys. So far I still do not really see anything from the EpiAndro, it's only been 4 full days at 2 pills a day. I will most likely bump my dosage up to the caps/day.(AM,Lunch,PM). I hit shoulders last night, but took tonight off arms because I spent the whole night studying for my exam tomorrow. Wasn't very happy about it, but having big muscles won't get me a degree.
> 
> *Shoulder Press Machine Warm up
> *100lbs x 20 reps x 4 sets
> ...




Thanks for the log brother!

Have fun!


----------



## s2h (Nov 17, 2013)

Following....


----------



## Flathead (Nov 17, 2013)

Great log/product!!! I'm In
















IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Epi-Andro Rx
*IronMagLabs 15% Off Coupon Code = TheNeck15*


----------



## Hammer925 (Nov 17, 2013)

What's up everyone. So today is my last day of taking 2 caps/day. As I stated before I will be bumping up my dosage to 3 caps starting tomorrow. Here is a quick recap of my arms workout on Thursday:

*Standing Dumbbell Curls*
30x20
40x16
50x12
60x10

*Standing Preacher Curls* (With EZ-Curl bar) Inside grip. *I'm not 100% sure how much the bar weighs. I'll just stated how much weight I added to it.
50x12
70x10
90x8
110x4

*Standing Barbell Curls *(weight including bar)
65x1295x10
115x8
135x4

Plus a shit load of isolation curls to burn out; mostly with 30lb dumbbell and 25lb dumbbell.

*Weighted Dips*
Bodywight x 25
+25 x 15
+45x12
+70x8
+90x6

*Decline Skull Crushers* (With EZ-Curl Bar) *Supersetted this the standing preacher curls. Again, not 100% sure what the bar weighs, it's your standard EZ-Curl bar, so I'll just write what weight I added.
50x20
70x12
90x10
110x8

*Straight Bar Push Down*
80x20
100x15
120x10
140x8

*Rope Push Downs **(Supersetted this with the straight bar push downs)
80x20
100x15
120x10
140x8

Burned out with various weights doing both of the above exercises.

These are still typical numbers for me at the gym on any given day as I did not feel any effect from the EpiAndro yet.


----------



## Hammer925 (Nov 17, 2013)

So Friday was light back and light chest. I love my late friday night workouts when nobody is in the gym and its just me, the iron, and my headphones. The pump I had was great. For the first time, I feel like the EpiAndro possibly kicked in. I had a great mind/muscle connection the whole workout and had some awesome muscle contractions. I really focused on my from and the eccentric movement of the exercises I was performing. 

Not going to include weights, I kept it relatively low weight but here's a quick recap of the exercises I went through.

BB Flat Bench
BB Incline
BB Decline
DB Flies

Bent Over BB Rows
Wide Grip Pull Ups
Sitting Row Machine
More bodyweight pull-ups 
Muscle Ups

My upper back was unusually sore saturday into today (sunday). Not going to lie, I had a couple cheat meals. Last night smashed about 20 wings and some fried pickles from Hooters. Then for lunch today, I annihilated a 1/2lb burger. Fuckin delish, My appetite is definitely up a little bit and I believe it's from the EpiAndro. Anyways, I'm excited to be starting 3 caps/day tomorrow. I'm leaving to go destroy my legs in a few. I'll check back in a few days or so.


----------



## nsp (Nov 18, 2013)

Jam up log for the first time around.  One week in now so those pumps you had last night should continue and more than likely get even better as you're bumping up the dose.


----------



## Hammer925 (Nov 18, 2013)

Yeah man, hoping they get better. Today is day one of 3caps/day. I'll definitely update and let you guys know how everything is going


----------



## Hammer925 (Nov 18, 2013)

Here is a quick recap of my last night's leg workout. Been having great mental focus in the gym. I do have slightly increased libido and slightly increased appetite as well. No negative sides thus far.

*Leg Press Warm-Up*
360x10
360x15
450x8

*BB Squats *(Ass to grass or it doesn't fucking count. No if, ands or buts. Seriously, ass almost at the floor, below parallel or GTFO)
135x15
135x12
185x10
225x8
315x6
135x20

*BB Walking Lunges
*95x18 (9 Lunges each leg)
135x12
135x12

*Hamstring Curls Lying on Stomach*
135x12
180x10
225x8
135x15

*Romanian Deadlifts *(Slow, chest up, feel the contraction)
135x10
185x10
225x8

Plus I did a shit load of weighted standing calf raises and a bunch of seated calf raises.

Left out leg extensions today because after those Romanian deadliest, I was shot. 

Hit abs quickly for about 10-15 minutes. Cranked out about 100 situps and a shit load of hanging leg raises.

Excited about popping 3 caps a day. I'm off to hit chest. Later bros.


----------



## ebfitness (Nov 19, 2013)

Glad to see you bumped it up; following along!


----------



## Hammer925 (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks brotha. Will do my best to provide a fair, detailed log of this product.


----------



## Hammer925 (Nov 19, 2013)

Last night I hit chest. I've been having good pumps and great mental focus in the gym like I've said before and I do believe it is from the EpiAndro. Whether it's the thought of knowing I'm running a little something, or if it actually is the EpiAndro, the mind muscle connection I've been having is awesome. Here is a recap of my chest workout:

*Incline BB Press*
135x15
135x10
185x10
225x8
245x4

*Flat BB Press* (Slow eccentric movement, until the bar touches the chest, NOT BOUNCED, then explode up)
135x10
185x10
225x8
255x4

*Flat DB Press*
75x12
85x10
95x10
105x8
115x5

*Incline DB Press*
80x12
90x10
100x8
110x6

Then burnout. Flew through DB rack until I couldn't press the 30s anymore. Damn those 30s never felt so heavy lol.

*Seated Cable Flies*
60x20
80x15
100x10
110x8

Then another drop set/burnout going through the stack until I couldn't do anymore.

All together had a good workout. Gym was fucking packed. I felt a little aggressive because I just wanted to workout and not wait for a bench. Especially got a little heated when guys are just fucking around on equipment and taking forever in-between sets while Im waiting to use it. Fuck those people. Anyway, I'm feeling a bit leaner, strength is about the same so far. I'm thinking of adding in some cardio, but thinking about it and doing it are 2 completely different things lol.

Off to hit lats and upper back. Ill be back later to report.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Nov 19, 2013)

Looking good , nice lifts for chest!


----------



## Hammer925 (Nov 20, 2013)

Darkhrse99 said:


> Looking good , nice lifts for chest!



Thanks brother! You're looking leaner yourself. How many days in are you?


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks, I'm 9 days in today . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammer925 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quick check up. Not going to post my workout as I'm short on time tonight. But during last night's back session my gym pal noticed I was more vascular. He said he could see the vascularity in my lats. And my biceps were more vascular then usual. I believe EpiAndro has kicked in


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Nov 20, 2013)

Sweet, glad to hear it! If I can burn off this fat, hopefully I can see some vein's before this cycle is done .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammer925 (Nov 20, 2013)

Insane pump tonight hitting shoulders. I can confidently say the EpiAndro is starting to kick in. A couple of my gym buds also made it a point to compliment my pump, vascularity, and how lean I was. So far I am enjoying this product. I'm not sure if the gym has been hot because it's starting to get pretty cold in Chicago, or if the EpiAndro is making me sweat more. Either way I am drenched after every workout. No negative sides to report.


----------



## ebfitness (Nov 21, 2013)

Hammer925 said:


> Insane pump tonight hitting shoulders. I can confidently say the EpiAndro is starting to kick in. A couple of my gym buds also made it a point to compliment my pump, vascularity, and how lean I was. So far I am enjoying this product. I'm not sure if the gym has been hot because it's starting to get pretty cold in Chicago, or if the EpiAndro is making me sweat more. Either way I am drenched after every workout. No negative sides to report.


Yup, many users, including myself, notice extra sweating/bodyheat early in the Epi-Andro cycle. It does seem to dissipate after a couple weeks though.


----------



## Hammer925 (Nov 21, 2013)

ebfitness said:


> Yup, many users, including myself, notice extra sweating/bodyheat early in the Epi-Andro cycle. It does seem to dissipate after a couple weeks though.



Okay cool thanks for your input. I was unsure because some of the other regulars at the gym said they felt like the gym's temperature was a bit higher. For me, maybe it's both the EpiAndro and the gym a couple degrees warmer lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammer925 (Nov 22, 2013)

Hit arms real quick last night. Only spent about 45 minutes in the gym last night as I had a shit load of studying to do for my exam today. Thank god I studied my ass off because that shit was tough. Anyway, I was looking vascular. I'm starting to see some veins in my front delts pop a little bit. I'm thinking about cutting out carbs, or cutting them down severely next week to see if I can lose some water weight and lean out a bit more. I have experimented with the Keto diet before. Does anyone have any input on this? I'm still on the fence about it. 

Anyways, gonna hit chest and back tonight and maybe some lightweight arms to just to get the blood flowing in there. Gonna do a serious carb load before I hit the gym tonight as I expect it to be a long, intense workout. Just the way I like em.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Nov 22, 2013)

I've been dieting some myself with cardio thrown in there. CHeck out this form of dieting  What is IIFYM?   A friend just took 1st in Men's Physique last weekend using this route to diet.


----------



## Hammer925 (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks for the link man. I'm pretty familiar with IIFYM as that's pretty much what I base my diet on lol. 1st in men's physique? Where at? Eventually I want to get into Men's Physique comps


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Nov 22, 2013)

He competed in Colorado at the Rocky Mountain show.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Nov 22, 2013)

I've been following this diet for a month now and I'm still getting used to it, but we will see after this log is over if I'm leaner. I hope to be leaner and stronger when I finish!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammer925 (Nov 22, 2013)

I feel ya man. I'm still toying around with it trying to figure out what works and doesn't work for me. I mean you've been making some solid gains so far so if you stay consistent, committed, and keep training hard I don't see why you wouldn't be leaner and stronger brotha in a few weeks. How long did you plan on running the cycle anyways?


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Nov 22, 2013)

I have been making good gains and Sunday's chest day will let me know how this weeks diet and workout went. I'd love to see more reps with the same weight, not sure if I want to up the weight since I would be adding 2.5 lbs magnets to the side of the dumbbell and that could feel awkward. So hopefully things are good come Sunday!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Nov 22, 2013)

Oh I'm running a 4 week cycle.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flathead (Nov 24, 2013)

Your at a point now where you'll see this product pumping on all 8 cylinders!!!


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Nov 24, 2013)

That's what I'm hoping for, bring on the gains!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Nov 24, 2013)

My diet is still on track, still taking in 250 protein and carbs a day with 80 grams of fat, so I have optimal nutrition to make me grow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammer925 (Nov 25, 2013)

What's up fellas it's been a few days since I logged. This weekend, I can't say I ate very clean. I had a few cheat meals, but also trained hard as fuck at the gym Friday, Saturday, and Sunday. 

Friday I had a pretty good pump. Hit mostly lightweight chest and back. Did about 4 exercises per body part. Low weight, high reps (12-20 range).

Saturday I hit some arms, delts, and calves. Decent workout, couldn't really get in tune as there were quite a few distractions. Too many people want to talk and do not get the point that when I have my headphones in, idgaf what they have to say.

Sunday, leg day. Took a bit to get warmed up, but once I got going, turned out to be a good workout. Strength was good, hit some quality sets and reps.

So, this week I decided to bump up my dosage to *4 caps/day. *Aside from the pumps and a bit more vascularity, I can't say I feel any different. Hopefully these next 2 weeks at 4 caps/day, I will start to feel something. My weight is at 197, 2 pounds up from the start. It should also be noted that I stopped taking Creatine Monohydrate. I want to get as lean and dry as possible. No sides to report. Strength is still the same as when I started.


----------



## Hammer925 (Nov 28, 2013)

First of all, Happy Thanksgiving to everyone and their families! 

So far so good on the 4 caps a day. I'm looking more cut up. I can clearly tell in my shoulders, arms, and chest area. I can see the striations in my delts through thin short/long sleeve shirts. Also abs are becoming more cut. I also feel and look fuller. I can honestly say I'm enjoying this product so far. 

Not 100% that I can pin it on the EpiAndro, but I have been having some issues falling asleep. I've always had trouble falling asleep, but nowhere near this bad the past week or so when I started taking 4 caps per day. Again, not sure if it's the EpiAndro, I have had a lot on my mind and plate lately. Another thing is when I'm unwinding and getting ready to try to fall asleep, I get pretty dehydrated. I chug water and it doesn't seem to help. My mouth and lips get very dry.

Anyways, I hit shoulders last night in the gym, gym is just about the same still, but the pumps are great. And my endurance at the gym has increased as well. Most likely gonna hit the gym later on tonight after the family leaves. Until next time, have a good thanksgiving fellas.


----------



## Hammer925 (Dec 3, 2013)

So I just finished the first of 2 bottles the other day. I wish I would've started with a larger dosage from the get go. I have decided that I will extended this cycle longer then 4 weeks. Probably 6 weeks. I feel comfortable with extending the cycle because I don't feel any sides. With that being said, my urine has been crystal clear, no back pumps, no calf pumps, no dry joints, no anything. 

As I have said before, I have been getting a bit more vascular, dry, and leaner all together. It is becoming apparent to others as I have had a few more regulars at the gym complement my physique. 

I finally hit 275 3 times on incline barbell bench. I have never did this weight, nor have I attempted it. Then again I usually do flat bench before incline, but last night I decided to do incline first instead of flat. Felt good.


----------



## Hammer925 (Dec 13, 2013)

Whats up guys? First off I apologize for the lack of updates. This past week has been rough pulling a few all nighters since it was finals week at school. Studied my ass off for hours on end thanks to my good friends, Adderrall. I took the week off and plan on getting back in the gym after 7 days off tonight. I can't remember the last time I took a full week off, I honestly don't think i ever have. My muscles feel fully rested but my I'm exhausted and glad finals are over.

I haven't had any sides to report, during the week off. I will keep you guys posted later when I get back from the gym.


----------

